# Complaint letter (actual)



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

*Below is a copy of a letter that won a competition in UK as complaint letter of the year...have a laugh and
read on.*

Complaint Letter of the Year.

The British do have a way with words.... A real-life customer complaint
letter sent to NTL (to their complaints dept....)

Dear Cretins,
I have been an NTL customer since 9th July 2001, when I signed up for
your 3-in-one deal for cable TV, cable modem, and telephone. During this
three-month period I have encountered inadequacy of service which I had
not previously considered possible, as well as ignorance and stupidity
of monolithic proportions. Please allow me to provide specific details,
so that you can either pursue your professional perogative, and seek to
rectify these difficulties - or more likely (I suspect) so that you can
have some entertaining reading material as you while away the working
day smoking B&H and drinking vendor-coffee on the bog in your office:
My initial installation was cancelled without warning, resulting in my
spending an entire Saturday sitting on my fat arse waiting for your
technician to arrive. When he did not arrive, I spent a further 57
minutes listening to your infuriating hold music, and the even more
annoying Scottish robot woman telling me to look at your helpful
website....HOW?
I alleviated the boredom by playing with my testicles for a few minutes
- an activity at which you are no-doubt both familiar and highly adept.
The rescheduled installation then took place some two weeks later,
although the technician did forget to bring a number of vital tools -
such as a drill-bit, and his cerebrum. Two weeks later, my cable modem
had still not arrived. After 15 telephone calls over 4 weeks my modem
arrived... six weeks after I had requested it, and begun to pay for it.
I estimate your internet server's downtime is roughly 35%... hours
between about 6pm -midnight, Mon-Fri, and most of the weekend. I am
still waiting for my telephone connection. I have made 9 calls on my
mobile to your no-help line, and have been unhelpfully transferred to a
variety of disinterested individuals, who are it seems also highly
skilled bollock jugglers.
I have been informed that a telephone line is available (and someone
will call me back); that no telephone line is available (and someone
will call me back); that I will be transferred to someone who knows
whether or not a telephone line is available (and then been cut off);
that I will be transferred to someone (and then been redirected to an
answer machine informing me that your office is closed); that I will be
transferred to someone and then been redirected to the irritating
Scottish robot woman...and several other variations on this theme.
Doubtless you are no longer reading this letter, as you have at least a
thousand other dissatisfied customers to ignore, and also another one of
those crucially important testicle-moments to attend to. Frankly I don't
care, it's far more satisfying as a customer to voice my frustration's
in print than to shout them at your unending hold music. Forgive me,
therefore, if I continue.
I thought BT were ****, that they had attained the holy ****-pot of godawful
customer relations, that no-one, anywhere, ever, could be more
disinterested, less helpful or more obstructive to delivering service to
their customers. That's why I chose NTL, and because, well, there isn't
anyone else is there? How surprised I therefore was, when I discovered
to my considerable dissatisfaction and disappointment what a useless
shower of bastards you truly are. You are sputum-filled pieces of
distended rectum incompetents of the highest order.
British Telecom - wankers though they are - shine like brilliant beacons
of success, in the filthy puss-filled mire of your seemingly limitless
inadequacy. Suffice to say that I have now given up on my futile and
foolhardy quest to receive any kind of service from you. I suggest that
you cease any potential future attempts to extort payment from me for
the services which you have so pointedly and catastrophically failed to
deliver - any such activity will be greeted initially with hilarity and
disbelief quickly be replaced by derision, and even perhaps bemused
rage. I enclose two small deposits, selected with great care from my
cats litter tray, as an expression of my utter and complete contempt for
both you and your pointless company. I sincerely hope that they have not
become desiccated during transit - they were satisfyingly moist at the
time of posting, and I would feel considerable disappointment if you did
not experience both their rich aroma and delicate texture. Consider them
the very embodiment of my feelings towards NTL, and its worthless
employees.
Have a nice day - may it be the last in you miserable short life, you
irritatingly incompetent and infuriatingly unhelpful bunch of twats.
John


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Only people, as I am, currently dealing with Fiat UK, will know how this man feels.

I feel inspired !

:evil: G


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

you've got to say he's got a way with words


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

yep, sorry about the couple of swearing words in there....


----------



## vmeldrew (May 3, 2007)

Funny you should say that about Fiat, Grizzly. My thoughts as I read the letter were that I could send it to Fiat word for word as they either would not realise or would care that it was about another company.


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Perhaps we should have this as an MHF download - just change the company name to whatever applies.


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

tonyt said:


> Perhaps we should have this as an MHF download - just change the company name to whatever applies.


lol - The Ultimate Template.  Make sure "perogative" gets changed to its correct spelling though - I always think misspelt abuse undermines the impact. 

Dougie.


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

I could send it to TALK TALK who don't talk


----------



## Polo (Jul 5, 2007)

I could also send this to Peugeot about the non-appearance of parts!


----------



## 100560 (Aug 16, 2006)

Classic :lol:


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

I take it John, your none to enamoured with NTL. :roll: 
Wobby


----------



## Hampshireman (Apr 18, 2007)

Toying with using it to BT and TalkTalk. who are both charging me line rental and claim the other should cancel it.


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

hi Wobby  no no its not from me.. just someone called John


----------

